# Dexter bull Longhorn heifer



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

It's raining here again so I'm just playing on the computer. Yesterday I met a neighbor that lives about 2 miles away. He raises registered Longhorns. He sells the beef and is doing very well. I have seen some Longhorn heifers selling at the sale very cheap. My question would be what do you think a dexter longhorn cross would be like? I have a yearling dexter bull I was going to eat. But this just got me thinking? Would anybody else think it would work out good? Thanks


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a couple of longhorn crossed heifers and have bred them to my polled Dexter bull. I think they will make a nice cross. They would be commercially viable because they will probably be black, so you could take the male calves to the sale barn or keep them for butcher. The heifers would be good herd replacement stock. I'll let you know how my calves turn out, but I think the Dexter bull would throw good calves for you.


----------



## Anderson farms (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks. Started to think I was crazy, no one was posting back. Thanks and I would love to see some pics when you have the calves.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably not too many folks raise both Dexters and Longhorns, not a real common cross. My cows are angus longhorn cross so I think my bull can reach them, haaa. I'll post some picts when I get them.
P.J.


----------

